# Bizarre hole in foundation after wasp spraying



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You have more issues then just hornets with that foundation.
Really need to cut out some of those blacks and replace them.
Could be as simple as when you killed the hornets some critter saw them and just dig out the already cracked concrete block to get to more of them.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

*Good thought*



joecaption said:


> Could be as simple as when you killed the hornets some critter saw them and just dig out the already cracked concrete block to get to more of them.


That would explain the situation. I'd have thought nothing would eat hornets because it would be toxic to ingest the venom, but perhaps it's neutralized in their digestive system. Although it can't be good for anything to consume the residue from the stuff I sprayed.

The rest of the foundation seems fine. The only cracking/deterioration is around the door sill and drain hole, which is all you see in the photos.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Lots of critters will eat dead hornets, skunks especially love them:yes:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Even my dog was eating some yesterday. I'm up on a ladder spraying them and as fast as they hit the ground still moving around my dog was trying to eat them. ( yes I stopped her from eating them) 
Could have been skunks, Possums, rats ECT.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Dogs will eat anything:laughing:


----------

